# IUI With Vaginismus Part 23



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Good luck ladies x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Wow I am first to post can't believe I have beaten Annie and Polly 

How is everyone? Sorry I have been quiet I have been a little under the weather a touch of the flu I think but feeling a little better now.
Not helped that we have no heating or hot water! The landlord is reluctant to do anything major with the boiler because our kitchen (which is where the boiler is) is a extension but the extension seems to be pulling away from the house or sinking or something  big cracks in the walls! which is obviously a major problem. The landlord is ocming over tommorrow to talk to us about it and I am really scared they are goin to say they want to sell the house which will make us homeless! really don't fancy moving I am happy where we are.

Had 's' again this am and what a conincidence I ovulate this weekend to   .
It was nice though becuase although we both knew I was ovulating it wasnt bms it was just 's' which makes a change from previous months. I have some spotting since though which I don't usually have I am not worried about it but its never happened before  

Had acupunture today and it was fantastic soooooooooo relaxing and a felt kinda relaxed but energised after.
She also gave we some acupressure and a massege after which was really nice. she has given me some herbal stuff to take but its 16 tablets in the morning and at night! think I better start now  
lets hope it all helps eh!

Best go and clean the bathroom as landlord will be round tommorrow.

Take care

Donna xx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Im sorry that i havent been on in a while but have been feeling really sorry for myself. This sickness really isnt very nice at all. It means that I can't enjoy two of my favourite pastimes- eating and cooking!   Even trips to the supermarket are out of the question so poor Dh is having to fend for himself.

I have a date for the first scan- Hooray! - 3rd March so can't wait!!

Hope everyone is ok. I still havent caught up on all your goss so bear with me 

DD xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Deedee,

Sorry you are feeling so poorly, it will get better though as Emma and Annie can prove. only a few weeks to wait for your scan that is so exciting.

Have you tried anything for teh sickness? ginger, herbal remadies or sicknes bands

Hope you feel better soon

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Donna - Sorry to hear you've been poorly. Hard to avoid catching colds and flu right now though. Everyone seems to be suffering!
Fantastic that you and DH had S again! It's great that you're feeling that you can have that part of your life back and with no pressure.
Where are we now on the IUI road? Oh, if you ovulated this weekend then AF is due in about 2 weeks and off you go. Just answered my own question  
How are you feeling about it anyway?
I am so chuffed you enjoyed accupuncture. I absolutely love it (as you well know!) and I love it when other people enjoy the experience. What's the person like that is doing it for you? Does he/she have experience with dealing in fertility issues?
What herbs have they given you? Is it a tea? I read a story years ago about a lady who did accupuncture with herbs and she had to drink it like a tea. Sounded interesting! 

Deedee - I know it doesn't seem like it right now, but it does pass. Remember to keep nibbling on something. Try ready salted crips and plain biscuits. I only say that as they worked for me. It took a bit of experimenting to find out what worked, so if my top tip is naff - just nibble on anything and everything! If it's that bad then you can order these things called "Preggie Pops" off the net. They're these sour flavoured sweets that honestly do work! I ordered a tub of them and they got me through work in the early days. Apparantley the sour in the sweets settles the nausea. They're good for travel sickness too!  

Sounds like you're doing the right thing though. Keep taking it easy and don't worry if you don't feel up to doing anything. I didn't do any housework for a month straight and my DH, just like yours had to get on with it by himself. I felt bad when I kept leaving him alone in the evenings to head off to bed early yet again - but they understand and you have to go with what you're body is telling you. It's an important time right now. Baby Deedee is developing at a rate of knots and you have to savour any energy you have so he/she can thrive!

I'm looking forward to hearing all about your scan. You must be so excited.

I've had a fairly quiet weekend. Lunch with the Out Laws today, food shopping and housework. That's about as exciting as it got! 

Speak to you all soon xxx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi girls, 

thanks for the advice. I have just ordered 2 tubs of preggie pops (thanks Annie ).
Ready salted crisps do help and grapefruit of all things (takes the yukky mouth feeling away)

Donna- sorry you have been feeling poorly. Id love to hear more about the acupuncture (wonder does it work for sickness....?)

Annie- How are you and little bubs doing? How long to go now? You must be getting excited. Are you being kicked and punched a lot?

Where is Emma? Is she ok?

Hi Polly 

luv 
dd xx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning all

Donna, bf and I had s yesterday morning and I had some spotting afterwards too.  And fingers crossed for you as you're ovulating !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Fingers crossed on the landlord situation too.

Since we've not done s for a few weeks it was quite hard getting back into it and it took longer than usual to get it in   but was quite painful for about 5 mins too, until I managed to get past it.  I think we're not doing it often enough probably.    Bf is up for another go on Tuesday but I feel a bit sore today so I'm not sure.  I was also stupid enough to do a body pump class yesterday at the gym   for the first time and MY GOD am I sore!!!  I can't walk properly and my right arm is in constant ache mode!  

Deedee, sorry to hear about the morning sickness.  BUT it'll pass soon and most importantly remember it's all in a good cause, imagine your lovely little baby at the end of it all!!!    Look forward to hearing about the scan.  

Morning Anne, Polly.

Emma, hope the new home is going well and you'll be back on here soon.

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Afternoon All!

Deedee - All seems to be going well. Thank-You for asking. There's 87 days to go until my due date and 42 days at work after you take off Good Friday & Easter Monday - not that I'm counting!
I don't actually feel alot of sharp kicks as my placenta seems to be cushioning the blows. I am however experiencing alien like encounters. This is where my whole stomach seems to move involuntarily or pops and jumps about when I lay down - very freaky! You'll remember me mentioning this later down the line and will be sending me a message saying you know what I mean  

I had my second go at the 3d scan today. Still not perfect, but a baby can be made out all the same. I shall try and pm everyone a piccie when I get home, but I make no promises as I am rubbish with technology  

Claire - Fantastic news about "S". Don't worry that it was a bit sore. I used to be the same if we hadn't done it for a while. I think with a few more sessions it all gets a bit softer up there! I used to find that was the case anyway   Give it another go Tuesday if you feel like you can and see if it gets the juices flowing - ewwww!!! Can't believe I said that!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm back! 

I haven't had time to read through all your posts over the past weeks, so I'm sorry that I am totally out of touch with what you are all up to. 

Donna - I just saw your recent post. Isn't your landlord obliged to sort out boiler/heating/hot water problems within 24 hours or arrange alternative accommodation for you? I'm trying to cast my mind back to about 6 years ago when dh and I had similar problems with our boiler and we had to stay in a hotel for a few nights at the l/l's expense. Also, don't you have a contract/tenancy agreement that means he can't just turf you out? Glad everything is going well with s and acupuncture etc.

Deedee - you will feel better soon, honestly (well, when you get to about 14 weeks). I also recommend lollipops. I didn't get the special preggie pops just some sugar-free ones from Holland and Barratt; I did feel a bit silly licking them in public mind.  Also, drink lots and lots of water - I reckon it helps.

Annie, Polly, Claire - hello.

I've just managed to set up my internet connection, but dh tells me I've done it all wrong.  It is supposed to be wireless, but seems to involve far more wires trailing here, there and everywhere than the old wire-based system. Apparently I've connected everything to the wrong place and added far more wires than are necessary, but as it works I can't be bothered to start again and do it properly. I'll leave that for dh this evening. 

I can't stop long now  I'm off out soon to my first ante-natal class - very, very scary indeed. Dh can't get back from work in time so I'll be all alone. I hope I'm not the only one. I only phoned up this morning, expecting to have to wait a few weeks, but they had a cancellation. I'll let you know how it goes......

Take care everyone,
Emma, xxxxxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi all,

Can't believe you only have 12 weeks to go Annie and Emma. See Deedee it really does fly by try and ahng in there.

Annie the place where I had the acupunture does specalise in fertilty/infertility I am going again next week so I'll let you know how it goes. Deedee I am really not sure about it helping sickness, not even sure you can have it in the first 3 months of pregnancy but thats only a guess!

You may remember that we only have 1 car on the road at the moment, well that just failed its MOT  
Work will cost bout £100 which isn't that bad but we only recently paid out £250 on it and expected it to pass! Just looked on net at finance deals and hire purchase as thought we would cut our losses and just get a new car but we cant afford that either  so have no choice but to spend out more as we need 1 car! Ideally 2 but other one will have to wait to be fixed now!

On a happier note our boiler is now fixed  yipeee! not sure what is happening about the kitchen its down to insurance companies now! they may underpin it or knock it down and start again!

Annie, AF is due in 2 weeks I have to phone hospital when it arrives to go in for a scan and pick up clomid, I am hoping they will expalin more to me then as thats all I know at the moment.
I am really nervous about starting treatment and if I am honest not looking forward to it at all just want to be pregnant!

Off to have a nice hot bath now that I can 

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Emma - WELCOME BACK! Great to have you with us again. You must update us on everything that's been going on with you since you've been gone. 
Hope everything went well at the ante natal class last night.

Donna - Has your accupuncturist mentioned doing sessions with him/her in time with IUI? I understand why you wouldn't be looking forward to it. Can you remember the state I was in when we were getting ready to go   Maybe once it gets going you'll be swallowed up by it all you won't have time for nerves! You'll be too busy dashing to appointments and being monitored for all sorts. 
I'm very excited for you and as I've said before here to help you through it any way I can  

Polly, Claire, Deedee - Good Morning!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Welcome back Emma!    

Having a manic day at work today   .  I still ache from the body pump class as well.  All day yesterday I had trouble standing up, sitting down and raising my right arm.  That can't be healthy!  

Dreading the post this week because of the arrival of the speculum...  

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Aaah Claire, don't dread the impending arrival through the post. Look at it like your new best friend arriving! Maybe we can even come up with a little name for it - try and make it less clinical and a bit more jolly  Take the edge off it a bit! Besides if your past triumphs are anything to go by then you have nothing to fear. You'll have this licked in no time


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Mmmh maybe a little name would make it seem less daunting.  Maybe it won't fit through the letterbox and I'll have to wait to go to the post office the next free weekend, put it off a bit! (adopting hopeful expression!!)  Bf keeps asking about it, I'm beginning to suspect he's looking forward to it.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

- There'll be none of this talk of putting it off Missy!

I never asked my DH for assistance on this one. If he ever saw me chucking it in the bath along with my bubbles he would sort of roll his eyes as if to say "I'd rather not know"


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Maybe even it will be broken in the post and I'll have to wait for another one to arrive................ 

Well I don't know what bf's fascination is with it either  , I suppose it's all wrapped up in the general 'down there' fascination.    

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

I have had _such_ a frustrating day. I've spent hours uninstalling broadband, attempting to install it properly (and failing miserably), and now reinstalling it incorrectly again because at least I can make it work this way. i wanted dh to sort it out last night, but he had to work late. There have been tantrums and tears.  I wish that I was better at this kind of thing. I'm trying to blame it all on pregnancy brain-shrinkage. 

I still haven't been able to read through all the posts I missed yet. I hate being out of touch with everyone's news.

Ante-natal class was OK, but I felt a bit of a billy-no-mates. There were 10 couples and just 2 of us unaccompanied. There was a bit too much emphasis on group bonding, and I'd rather have had more information to prepare me for birth and what comes afterwards. Plus the midwife talked about all sorts of horror scenarios and really freaked me out.

I've just seen my ticker and panicked; it all seems a bit close now. I'm still excited, of course, but more than a little scared too. We finally made a list of stuff we'll need to get, and I went shopping yesterday. I thought I'd done well, and had lots of bags of stuff, but ticking things off my list we haven't even scratched the surface.

I am loving living where I'm living, even if it isn't in the right house yet. I think we made the right choice on locations anyway.

I have to go now. I hope I'll be able to get back on here tomorrow.

Take care everyone,
Emma, xxxxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi all,

Emma, you will be fine I am sure you will get everything you need, don't panic. Have you decided on a final name yet? I can't remember?
My friend who just had a baby said tyhat her ante natal classes were full of horror stories she'd rather not hear 

Annie, have you chosen a final name? how are your preparations going?
I forgot to tell you yesterday the herbal stuff I got is tablets, I have to types and have to take 16 of EACH a day! they seem to be doing something though because I do feel really relaxed! or maybe it was the acupunture, but surely not after one session! So far this week and i know its only tuesday but I am much more chilled out and happy - people even commented on it at work  I am still tired as my job is very tiring but the tirdness doesn't seem to be getting me down as much  I still have the same old problems and the added pain in the butt of my car but still I am quite cheery! the only thing different is the tablets and the acupunture! oh I am taking a pregnancy multi vit thing so that may help to!
Maybe its all in my head because I know I am taking the herbal stuff (that I don't know what it is for by the way!) but even if it is in my head I feel calmer so I dont care  
I told the lady all about the IUI but I am not sure what she is going to do! I have another session on saturday! Think I will probably have a session every week anyway if I can afford it! it was so nice and its an hour a week just for me I think its just what I need!

Deedee how are you feeling?

Claire you have done the hard bit by purchasing 'it' your be fine when it arrives just don't rush yourself use it when you feel comfortable with or without bf

Polly, how are you? any luck with your clinic? what did the consultant say? did you ring a new clinic?

Donna xxx

P.s Annie where are your scan piccys I want to see


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Oh forgot to add I am looking forward to IUI in a way because I am hoping it works this time, but unlike last time I am more realsitc to the fact that it may not  I am not looking forward to the rollacoaster and 2ww!
well, maybe I wont be needing it prehaps I am pregnant already but as we only had 's' once its not really that likely but I can hope   

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

I've just had the most wonderful time reading through all the posts I missed. I can't believe how much has happened in everyone's lives in just a couple of weeks.

Polly - I was so sorry to hear about your abandoned cycle. I can't even begin to imagine how upsetting that must have been.   Have you chatted to the consultant now? Might it be worth changing clinics?
Sorry if this is a dim question, but why are you using dilators now if you and dh are able to manage  ? Is it just to keep everything in running order? The largest one sounds ridiculously big. I only had the set of 4, and the biggest was the same length as yours but probably only about 3.5cm diameter.

Donna - your acupuncture sounds wonderful. I'm glad all the herbal stuff is helping too.

Deedee - how are you feeling today. How many weeks are you now? You must be close to the 12 week milestone now. 

Annie - I'm so glad that you enjoyed Vegas. I don't know how you managed it. I feel about 300 years old at the moment, and really struggled with a day out in London, let alone travelling for 10 hours.

Claire - how is bf now? Great news about your job change. Any speculum news?

It is pouring with rain here today, but I have a fabulous view out of the window over open countryside. I don't think it can be much fun being a horse on days like today. I'm having a really lazy day today. I've been out and about a lot lately trying to get organised and by yesterday was feeling really tired, achey and grumpy. Today is definitely a day for slobbing out on the sofa and watching DVDs.

back later,
Emma, xxxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning Everyone!

Please excuse me today I'm feeling a bit weepy  Guess I'm finally getting my dose of pregnancy blues. I think the enormity of everything has suddenly hit me and I'm now worrying about it all. The extension costs, the sheer size of the project, leaving work, returning to work, coping financially, moving out of my home, not being there when baby comes, baby being alright .....blah blah blah.

Sorry - I'll snap out of it!

*Emma* - You sound like you've got alot on your plate too at the moment. How about concentrating on the absolute essential items for baby first so at least if he comes before you've done everything you know you've got the basics to get you by! 
You've still got plenty of time left to get all the shopping done. Just take it one day at a time. Keep hitting those shops and melt the plastic until you're finished.... and enjoy it.

I'm so pleased that you're happy about the house move. I bet that's one huge weight off your shoulders!

*Donna* - You have every reason to be looking forward to IUI this time. It's going to be a completely different experience. For one thing you'll be on meds this time and that's totally brand new for you. Plus you get a decent few goes at it too without the worry of how it's being paid for. So, lay back, relax and think positive thoughts of that egg fertilising and burying itself snuggly into you.

It totally makes sense to me that you're feeling more relaxed after your accupuncture. I always feel really good after a session and float for days, and that's without any extra assistance of herbs! You sound so more positive and upbeat - more like your old self. And I absolutely agree that if you have the pennies you should have it done for the "me" time. An hour dedicated entirely to you.

Deedee, Claire, Polly - Good Morning!


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Annie- what you are feeling MUST be totally natural. I've been really overwhelmed by it all and Im barely 9 weeks. I don't think we are ever totally prepared for this life changing experience and the enormity of it all is bound to overwhelm us at times.

What helps me is to look around at friends and people I know that have had babies (especially those that I often doubted could cope!) and see what wonderful, natural parents they are and how parenthood has changed them in a positive way. It really is a case of learning as you go along and adapting to a new routine and way of life.
Everything will fall into place, you'll see. I know my novice advice may not be of any help but just try to accept that what you feel is absolutely normal and roll with it. Also try to think about the unbelievable happiness you will feel when you look at little bubs for the first time.

Remember we are all here for you just as you have been a great support to us all through our ups and downs.  

lots of luv 
dd xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Wow, thanks Deedee - that's so lovely. Now I'm crying again!

I'm going to be fine, I know and so will baby. I have had friends who seem to have gone through the same feelings, so I know I'm not completely bonkers!

How are you feeling today? Have the preggie pops arrived yet?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Annie - hope you're feeling a bit better.  Blame it all on hormones - that's my excuse. My lowest point - and I am very embarrassed to admit this - was bursting into tears when I saw a few pitiful grapes left on a bunch, thinking they must be so lonely without all the other grapes there anymore.   

Everything will take care of itself and fall into place. Just try and concentrate on today rather than worrying about what could or couldn't happen in the future. Baby Ruddle needs you to stay calm.

Deedee - hello!

Emma, xxxxx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi Emma and welcome back!! We have all missed you.

Glad the move went ok and you like where you are living. A day slobbing on the sofa watching DVDs sounds like absolute bliss at the moment, you lucky duck!
I'm about 9 weeks now. If you have read my recent posts you'll know Im suffering from the dreaded morning sickness BIG STYLE and feel like poo. I havent actually been sick but have come close a few times. I would make myself sick if I knew that I would feel better afterwards but I know I won't (sorry if TMI).

Ive been getting good advice from everyone though and am eagerly awaiting my 'preggie pops' which Annie recommended. My diet consists of salt 'n' vinegar crisps, toast and marmite and heinz tomato soup, even the thought of a vegetable makes me gag 

Sorry, enough of my woes. Did I mention that we have sold the house and have found another? Yippee, we'll be moving hopefully at the end of May (fingers crossed-if all goes to plan)

(I couldn't face taking my class this avo so am at home in bed- I wish I could tell people why I feel so c**p)

bye for now
DD


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

( ps- Emma, I love your story about the grapes, it made me chuckle- you should work for the NSPCF- National Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Fruit   !!!)

dd


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

- Deedee, that's brilliant! I just sniggered out loud at my desk!

Great news that your house sold and that you've found a new one! 

When are you going to tell your work colleagues? Have you told any family or friends yet?


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi all

Just quickly. We are off to see the consultant shortly and be told the worst.   But we do have an appt at another clinic tomorrow week, and see what they say. I might log on again later if I am coherent enough. If not, tomorrow.

I'll catch up with you all shortly. Emma - it's so good to have you back -             

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

Polly - hope it goes/is going OK. I'll be thinking of you.

Deedee - you poor thing. The only things I wanted to eat were Quavers and toast with Philadelphia. My cravings eased off after about 14 weeks, but seem to be back -all I want to eat at the moment are hot-cross buns (and one particular type) with strawberry jam.
What fantastic news about the house (sale and purchase). I hope it all goes well and much more speedily than my own move. Are you moving far? Will you be in a chain? I hope not for your sake.

Hope everyone else is OK.

Emma


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi all,

Polly hope appopinment went ok and you had better news than expected, I am eagerly waiting to her what they reccomend for you!

Deedee all I can say is it will pass but I am sure that is of no comfort to you right now.

Annie I am not surpirsed your feeling a bit weepy I was wondering when it would all hit, if i am honest.
you have a lot on your plate plus all those hormones if you need to cry just cry better out than in.

I do feel very upbeat, its odd.
it can't be pyschological as I don't know what the pills are meant to do! I'll be asking them on saturday.
Maybe I should start selling them   only joking!

Not sure if I said but car failed its MOT the car has been more trouble than its worth we have recently paid out £250 and now it needs about another £300 -400 which a) we haven't got and b)car isn't worth it
so........................................... we traded it in a fiat dealer and have hopefully purchased a 6 yr old clio that has done 28,000 miles waiting to hear if the fainance has gone through but think we will get declined 

Emma good to have you back, wish I could have a slobbing day  its not fair! you enjoy it though hun you deserve it.

Claire how are you?

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening All

Polly -  Like everyone else, I am easgerly awaiting to hear from you and in the meantime am hoping you've received some positive and constructive news  

Donna - Hope the car goes through for you. There's nothing I hate more than when a car goes wrong. It fills me with rage and I resent every penny I spend on them. 

Emma - I'm feeling alot better now, thanks. Heading off for an early night and hopefully a fully uninterrupted sleep! 
I cannot believe you cried over lonely grapes   That's the best I've heard yet! Hmmmm, hot cross buns though. I just like food in general right now. Nothing specific at all. Cakes, doughnuts, muffins, biscuits, McDonalds, milkshakes - it goes on.

Deedee/Claire - Evening!


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Well, I'll go to the foot of our stairs!

We are going for IUI again next month - with double the drugs  !

Now, before you all say I told you so, the appt started out with: well that's it, there was no egg, and we can't do anything about it, so we'd better call it a day. 

So I said that in two years of charting, I had had nothing like this, and anyway I thought I did o on day 8, given charts, temps, light af etc. 

Well, there was no indication that he was interested, believed me, understood, but then there was a lecture about false hope, and I pointed out he had never been less than honest with us about our chances. And suddenly he was talking about doubling the drugs!    . 

Then he went back and said only clomid as it was easier. So I stood my ground and said that I didn't find injecting a problem, and we should do what was best, not what was easiest. So that's that! I go for a day 2 scan and FSH test (not had one since last year) and start the drugs then. As today is day 6, we are just going au naturelle this month, and starting again around three weeks. So double the dose of clomid and injections every day. And if there is no egg again, or it all goes Pete Tong in the same way again, then maybe we will give up then.

We had made an appt at another clinic for next week, but I am going to postpone it. I won't cancel altogether, but there is no point paying for another appt when I've got what I want anyway. But if I have it in the background in case I want another view later, we can do it.

So thanks for bearing with me for the last few weeks, I've been a bit on and off, but I feel much better now, as you can imagine. 

So Donna and I will be keeping you all busy sending us        thoughts over the next five weeks.

So that's it for now, I'll be "working" from home tomorrow, so I'll be up for a chatty day!

Take care all
Love
Polly (much more hopeful!  )


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Good morning,

It is snowing here at the moment and everything looks so beautiful. 

Polly - what encouraging news. I'm so glad that you stood your ground with the consultant, not that I'd expect anything less. Will double the drugs mean double the side-effects? Let's just hope that this month was a blip.    

Donna - what a pain about your car. They cost a firtune when they go wrong, don't they. I hope you get some good news about the new car. 28,000 miles sounds low for a 6 year old car. We used to have a Clio, but before I learnt to drive. I think they're ideal for in and around London. Have you given it a test drive? 

Annie - glad I'm not the only one eating rubbish. 

Claire, Deedee -  

I've got an exciting trip to a garage this morning. My car key battery has died, and I fear it will cost a shocking amount to replace it. 

Bye for now,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Morning Emma

I hope that your key wasn't too    . 

I really woke up this morning feeling   - it's great! I know that I won't be on this journey too much longer either way, but I do feel like we are giving it a good shot this time. In fact, I think given how easy it was to make the appt with the other clinic in the end (they didn't even need a referral) I might cancel and remake the appt if I want to later. I'll think it over.

I can't say about side effects of the drugs - the ones that I had before weren't that bad, some hot flushes from time to time, so I don't know how bad these ones might be. BTW, I was particularly proud of me at the clinic, as I didn't  , which is always a distinct possibility with me!

Just to answer your ? about the dilators - to be honest, with everything that has been happening with us over the last three months, including the IUI, we haven't been doing well in making time and energy for the   side of things, and DH lost confidence for a bit - perhaps not being "needed" for bms. I then worry that the septum might grow back and we might not realise straight away, so I would rather check it out myself every couple of weeks, and it is of course easier to do that in private with the dilators in my own time than in the throes of passion! But I'm glad to report a bit of   action earlier this week, and I plan a bit more!

It's snowing here, but not settling. Nice day for staying in. I was going to go out for a  , but changed my mind when I got up!

Donna, sorry about the car. They are horribly expensive things, but it sounds like the Clio might be a good buy, 28,000 is low, we've had ours for 7 months, and have put 15,000 on it, God knows how. Problem is, we are only supposed to do 10,000 a year. So we are going to get a really hefty bill at the end of the lease  . But that's more than a year away and I will be a millionaire by then, so who cares  .

Claire - has the parcel come yet? Got a name? 

Deedee, sorry that you are feeling so   . Take it easy.

Annie - hope you are feeling better after an early night. It's a lot on your plate all at once, so you must take care of yourself.

Love
Polly


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning all

Emma - hope the key wasn't too expensive!  Lonely grapes -  .

Polly - what great news, I'm really pleased for you and will have everything crossed (whenever practical!) from here on in.  

Donna - I'm with you on the car expense, particularly after last night.  The Clio sounds ideal so fingers crossed.  

Deedee - hope you start to feel a bit better soon.  Just keep focusing on the reason for the nausea, it will be worth it.

Annie - morning, hope you're taking it easier and feeling a bit brighter now?

I had to work from home yesterday.  Driving home on the motorway an object (probably a large stone) flew off a lorry and hit my windscreen at some force and has made a crater in it.    Apart from being really freaked out  , I'm a bit fed up as Autoglass need to replace it but they don't have the right windscreen in stock so are having to source it direct from VW.  I'm waiting to find out how long that will take.......    I had to share bf's taxi this morning and get dropped off on the way (his work are paying for him to get to work for the next 8 weeks as he can't drive) and adapt to his hours.  

No parcel as yet.  It was a buy it now but I can't remember when the thing ended so they might be waiting to send them all out together.  Haven't chosen a name yet, no.  I expect I'll be on here asking for ideas!!

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Greetings One & All

How lovely that some of you are around for a chat today!

I am proud to report that I went to bed at 8:30 last night and pretty much slept all the way through. Nature called at 3am, but it was straight back off to sleep.

Thank you all for you lovely messages. I promise to start taking it easier.... just as soon as I get back from a night out in Cardiff tonight  - Don't all tell me off at once!!! It was a pre booked evening out with DH and he's doing all the driving!

Anyhoo...

*Polly* - Well done you on showing that clinic whose Boss. You should be very proud of yourself for demanding what is best for you and not simply what is easiest for them. How very dare they!

I'm really excited for you about this next cycle and like the other girls will send positive vibes to you, do a fertility jig and keep all my bits crossed.

*Emma* - It's snowing here too, although I can't really see much of it as I am nowhere near a window! I've heard that it's not settling though. 
How did it go with getting the car key sorted?

*Claire * - I think that's 4 out of the 6 of us experiencing car trouble at the moment. Is there some conspiracy going on between car garages in the country 
I'm not surprised you were freaked out with what happened to your car. I would have peed my pants!

Still no parcel  How annoying. Have you got a stash of lube in ready for when it does get here?

*Donna & Deedee* - Good Afternoon!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Polly - it is wonderful to hear that you are in such good spirits today. i hope you're enjoying 'working' from home today.

Claire - are you OK? That sounds like a very scary experience. Were you able to pull over or did you carry on driving?

Annie - are you doing something exciting in Cardiff?

Well, I haven't quite managed to sort the car key out. It is the spare one, so not the end of the world in the short term. I tried to use it this morning and it set the alarm off, and then I couldn't turn it off. I don't quite know how it stopped in the end.  When I got to the Audi place they couldn't just put a new battery in, but have to take the car in next week and either reprogram both keys or fit a totally new system. If it is the former it is going to cost upwards of £60, but if it is the latter is is covered by the warranty. What a pain.
I also bought a child stairgate this morning (to stop my dogs going upstairs). It claims to be an easy to assemble one, but it has no instructions and took me over an hour to build and I seem to have lots of pieces left over. Hmmm....

The snow is all disappearing now. 

I'm off to make something yummy for lunch - beans and cheese on toast, perhaps?

Emma, xxxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi again

Emma - I recently hired a car and wanted to take it back early (7.30) the next morning (a Saturday) I opened the passenger door first to put my bag in, and when I opened the driver door, the alarm went off, kept going off and wouldn't stop. EVERYTHING I did set it off again. AND it was parked outside someone else's house. I was SO  . It really was about the order in which I opened the doors - just thought I'd mention it!   I hope it doesn't cost too much to fix.

You don't seem to be having a very good time with setting things up   I'm right there with you, I sent my laptop away to be fixed and have been having a really hard time getting my wireless connection sorted again. Now it is working, it keeps intermittently cutting out. I have my suspicions about some anti-virus software that they "helpfully" put on, and which I can't delete either. Irritating!

Claire - you must have been terrified when the thing hit your windscreen   Are you ok? As for names: would Sid work?  

Annie - what are you up to this evening? It's a bit ominous that you didn't exactly say.... 

Deedee - hope you are feeling ok-ish today

Donna - did you go to a temp agency last week, what did they say? And are you going to make another appt with the psychologist?

Hope your lunch was good Emma, I just had onion soup with cheese in. Very yummy, but I put the mug on the arm of our white sofa and left a ring.   I've only just washed the cover too.  

Who was it that was talking about Jeremy Kyle a while ago. I'm getting a bit sucked in! Anything better than actually working!

Speak later

Love
Polly


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi all

Thanks for your concern re the flying object.  Yes it was terrifying, I just kind of froze but I suppose that's better than swerving.  Anyway after much harrassing   Autoglass are coming tomorrow to replace the windscreen and have managed to find me a new one in this county.  But they said they wouldn't be able to do it if it's raining, well what do they think will happen tomorrow?!  

Sid the Speculum!      Thanks Polly!

Emma, I also set my car alarm off about 12 months ago and it wouldn't stop no matter what I did.  It happened outside my gym and was very embarrassing, and was also about 7.30am.  Anyway it did stop in the end, it burnt itself out and I had to have the alarm replaced.    Worryingly enough, noone challenged me to ask me if it was my car I was messing about with, and it can't be because I'm big and menacing looking because I'm only little.  

Annie, I'm intrigued as to what you're doing in Cardiff tonight?

I've just had chicken and mushroom soup but feel a bit sick now.  I seem to feel unwell after every meal at the moment, goodness knows why.  

Hi, Donna, Deedee.

Off to a meeting now  .

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Don't get too excited girls, I'm only going to Cardiff to see Little Britain Live. It's not really my cup of tea, some bits I find funny but DH is a fan. It's an evening out for just the two of us which is rare enough even before Baby makes an appearance!

Sorry can't stop for long, got to make a dash to a Madwife appointment.

I'll log back on when I get home x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Never seen Little Britain - it doesn't look that appealing to me. Probably my age!

Polly


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Sorry, that looks a little rude now - didn't mean it to be. Hope you have a great time.

Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Annie  - I hope you have a wonderful time. Rather you than me, though. I just don't find Little Britain funny. Perhaps I'm too old too. but I'm sure a night out with dh will be lovely nevertheless.

Polly - if you have trouble with wireless stuff there is no hope for me. I can't even be bothered to try and set it up properly. My system works just fine, albeit with wires trailing across the floor and bits of hardware balanced precariously on boxes. I'm leaving it for dh to sort out at the weekend.

All the snow has gone now and it is so cold. I'm off to have a long soak in a minute. I've been watching horses out of the window and I'm trying to work out if they are humping or fighting. 
No cheese and beans on toast for me after all, due to a lack of cheese and beans. Most disappointing. I had to make do with some scrambled eggs - a very poor substitute.

Emma


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

No cheese or beans! Very poor planning! I'd much rather have scrambled eggs on toast though. My best treat is that or poached eggs on toast. Especially with some mushrooms on the side. Scrumyum! But they have to be just right, and not too dry, plenty of butter and black pepper.  

I should never have pretended to work today - I didn't achieve anything, apart from catching up on all my emails. I'm on a number of active lists about different things, and haven't kept up recently. I made a few phone calls and did a bit of research about setting up new websites for my various new business ventures. DH was headhunted twice today - which is amazing for an old geezer of nearly 62. Life being what it is, they very possibly will come to nothing, but it's nice to be asked, eh! We are still faced with too many potential things, and no sooner do either of us decide that we are going to concentrate on one thing, than another possibility beckons seductively!

But one thing that I have learnt is that I cannot work from home - I just don't do it! I'd really have been better getting on with housework, or sorting out my drawers, or reading a book or sewing today. Anyway, it's nearly 5, so I can knock off soon!   Just 5 minutes to go!

I'm so glad that you like where you live - it's been a bit of a nightmare with it all for you, but even though you are not yet in YOUR house, you are nearly there. Do you have a date for the next move, or not thinking about it yet? Will you just be able to drill a hole in the wall between the two and thread your broadband through when the time comes?   

Have a nice bath!

Take care

Love
Polly


P.S. 5 o'clock - time to stop (pretending to) work


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

It's really not a good for my DH. Little Britain has been cancelled this evening. I was just trying to grab a quick 40 winks in preperation for the late night and I get a text message saying the show has been cancelled. I thought it was a hoax, but alas no.

DH is pretty disapointed. Me.... well between you me and the gate post I'm quite happy about it! I'm not much of a fan, it's cold and it's miles away. But don't tell my DH I said that   I might have to take him out locally to cheer him up.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Oh no!   How disappointing for poor DH. Is there a reason? Maybe you could get a takeaway and a good film, given the weather? Me, I'll be settling down with Project Catwalk and CSI and Bones (if I can stay up that long - after such a heavy day!). I'd rather it was Bones and then CSI, as I'm not that fond of it, and could then go to bed, but DH likes it. Actually I just realised that that means a late night, and I had thought about taking DH off to bed early  . Never mind....

Hope you have fun whatever you decide to do Annie, and don't get cold!

Love

Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning! 

Turns out the show was cancelled due to illnesss. We ended up popping out for a bit of dinner and I was in bed by 9pm, pure bliss! 

Polly - How can you not be fond of CSI?!? I am a huuugge fan of the Vegas show. It's a complete masterpiece!

 - yipee it's Friday! Can't wait for the day to end and for the weekend to begin! 

I'm going to the cinema tonight with a friend to watch "Derailed", visiting my friend tomorrow morning who had a baby boy last weekend, bit of shopping and housework, down the local in the evening and then we have a wedding reception to go to on Sunday.

Sooo, a fair bit going on this weekend but plenty of time allocated for putting my feet up.

What are you guys all up to?


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning all

Just quickly popping on.  I'm working from my parents house this morning as they have broadband (car windscreen hopefully being done this pm) and my dad's stopped snooping about for a bit to go to my brother's house to do his cleaning (my brother is the laziest little boy in the world, he pays my dad to clean, do his shopping, do his washing, clean his car, etc., now my dad's retired.)  

Annie - poor DH how disappointing.  I find some of Little Britain funny and I could watch it if there was nothing else on, but again not a big fan.

Polly - hope you get more done today!  Mind you, I can't work from home either.  I've been on ebay, my personal email account and amazon so far this morning and now on here.  I've only done one work-related thing!

Emma - you can see horses from your house?!  I am sooo jealous!

Deedee, Donna - good morning.

No sign of Sid but I now realise I'll have to wait for the cheque to clear before it gets sent out.  I used a different ebay id as I didn't want a speculum purchase on my main id's history so I had to send a cheque...

Off to the cinema tonight to see Final Destination 3 with a friend, although not sure about it as I was really traumatised after the last one.  Tomorrow it's the gym in the morning, hairdressers in the afternoon then a meal with bf and my parents in the evening.  Sunday is all day shopping!   

Claire x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi all

Claire - it looks fairly ok weatherwise today, so hopefully your windscreen should be fitted! You sound as bad as me working from home! 

Annie - CSI annoys me because it is just a cartoon. Can you see what I mean? There is a set scene, they all stand around saying their lines, and then they go off somewhere else and do the same thing again. It could all be drawn inside little boxes! It's like Law & Order - which DH loves as well, although I like to point out that it is just porn without the pictures - pretending that it is about serious issues. Actually CSI isn't as bad as Law & Order - I could watch it sometimes, but am happy not to. As it was, we watched Hotel Babylon, which DN introduced me to last week. The only thing wrong with that is Tamsin Outhwaite, who I think is dreadful whatever she does. 

OOOOOKAAAAY... now I've got that off my chest  

I was thinking of going to the cinema to see Brokeback Mountain this weekend, as I never got round to seeing it, but it seems that I am too late, there doesn't seem to be a cinema showing it around here.   Other than that, I have some sewing to do, and will go and do some shopping at some point. Nothing too wild, I think!

Anyway, gotta go and do some work -  

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Grrr  ... I've just made a slight boo boo at work this morning. It's totally repairable and not even close to being an "end of the world" case. However. The world and his wife is feeling the need to become involved/offer an opinion and the Deputy is trying to come up with a fabulous rescue plan that I have already pointed out WON'T & CAN'T WORK! 

Damn thing is I was only trying to help a colleague out whose out of the office today. Couldn't see any harm in doing what was being requested. Still can't for that matter. But, seems I should have left it til he came back to work on Monday.

I'm never going to try and be helpful ever again... or at least for the 8 weeks/40 days/280 hours  I have left here


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Oh, sorry Annie. Can you suggest that they take the problem away and fix it? And then you have no more to do with it, or does that make matters worse? Can you just nod and then do what you think is right to fix it? Or can you just have a hormonal hissy fit and then have them walk carefully round you for the next eight weeks?  

I hope it gets sorted.

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

I am breathing deeply as we speak to stop myself from getting really wound up about this. If Deputy wants to sort it, then help yourself I say.

Failing that... I'll do the hormonal hissy fit  

Anyhoo. Your weekend sounds idyllic Polly. Nothing too strenuous with shopping and sewing.

CSI - cartoon   is you crazy lady    It is soooo not cartoon quality programming. It is highly intellectual, stimulating, edge of your seat viewing. As for Hotel Babylon Polly, I thought you had better taste than that brain numbing, poorly acted mush   Even Max Beesley doesn't make it worth sticking around for.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

OOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHH!


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oh Lord, I've just read what I said again and now think "ark at her" 

I apologise


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

I thought it was hilarious!   

Now say what you REALLY think!

I feel sorry for your Deputy person today, you are obviously on a roll!

Love & chuckles

Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello all,

Polly - you seem to have a lot of TV-based anger issues.  I don't mind CSI, but wouldn't put myself out to watch it, although dh is a huge fan. It is all a bit too clear cut, with answers for everything, I think.
Have you managed to do any work today?
Yes, we do have a date for moving - on or before the 8th of May. That is set in stone (well, legal documents with no opt-out possibilities and severe financial penalties). We have exchanged contracts and handed over lots of money to our solicitor. I feel sure that baby Daffodil will decide to make his appearence on the same day (he's due on the 11th), but there is no point worrying about that. It is very strange to think that in a few weeks time I'll be sitting, sleeping etc just a metre or two away from where I am now. 

Annie - sorry about LB being cancelled. A postman accosted me in the street today to ask if I liked it (to which I replied no) and then proceded to recount one of the sketches in mind-numbing detail to me. I don't know what I'd done to deserve this. (I had another old man offer his views, lengthy and unsolicited, on the merits of the various types of grapes available in Waitrose). 
Your weekend sounds very busy indeed, but perhaps not by your own standards.

Claire - would your dad like to come and do my cleaning?
Hope you managed to do some work. Yes, I can see horses - they're in a field just across the road from my house. I don't mind watching them from the safety of my own home, but they seem a bit big and scary close up.

Dona, Deedee - hello!

I went to the midwife this morning and although the baby is fine I have traces of glucose in my system again. I had this a few weeks ago, and was told I might have developed gestational diabetes, but then on the next couple of tests everything was fine. I hope this is just a blip. I have to test my urine every day for 5 days, and if there are still traces of glucose go into the hospital one day next week for a proper test (they starve you for 8 hours then make you drink a horrible sugary drink to see what happens). I fear this means I'll have to cut out chocolate and strawberry jam again.  Oh well, mustn't grumble.

I don't really know what the weekend holds in store, and haven't made any plans yet, apart from visiting the farmer's market on Sunday.

I'm going to have another attempt at becoming wireless later, being a glutton for punishment.

Have a lovely evening everyone,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Emma! 8th May! That is a long way off! I'm so glad though that you managed to get sorted into moving into your current house, it would have been horrible to have been at MILs all that time - not because of her, but because of being in limbo all that time, and without DH. Still, in some ways it makes it worthwhile settling into your current house, it would still be a bit limbo like if you were going to move again in March.

But you are obviously fitting in well in your neighbourhood - what with the postman and all engaging you in conversation! 

Sorry about the glucose thing, hope that it is a blip. Do you have to go to the hospital and starve for 8 hours, or can you just do that bit at home and then go in for the drink?

Don't get me started about telly!   My favourite at the moment is Life on Mars on Monday. DH and watch it and say things like: they would never have said THAT in 1973, etc. There is a lot of throw-away humour in it, and I think the odd historical inaccuracy in it is worth the cleverness of the writing. Shame that it is the last episode on Monday, but it will be interesting to see how they finish it. I suppose it is all ancient history to you lot!

Anyway, I managed to get something finished today, so a better result than yesterday. Claire, how did you get on? Annie, did your problem get sorted?


Donna, Deedee  

Love

P  lly


----------



## Mands (Aug 16, 2005)

hello ladies
I regularly post on another thread on the ICSI page and on the IUI thread, so I hope you don't mind me popping in and crashing your thread. It's to ask a favour really and drum up a bit of action for a thread I have started  . Could any of the ladies that have had BFP's visit this thread if, they get a moment or the inclination - it's regarding symptons during the 2ww

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,49657.0.html

I hope this is not deemed as insensitive. Sending you all lots of 
and positive vibes for whatever stage you are at on this mad rollercoaster ride of IF tx.

  
Best wishes 
Amanda x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

Guess what ... I'm wireless now.   I think the term is a bit misleading really. I may have less wires around my PC, but the area around my phone point is awash with the things.

Polly - well done on getting some work done today. I hope you'll be taking the weekend off to recover. 
I like Life on Mars too, although I've noticed that the teeth are far too good. I was alive then, but I don't remember so much about the '70s (apart from the power cuts) and a lot of browm and orange clothing and wallpaper (or was that just my family). Incidentally, I am really enjoying a book set in that era at the moment- The Family Tree by Caroline something-or-other. I strongly recommend it, and it is a very easy read.

Although I am, as you rightly point out, in limbo, I don't feel it any more. I have my normal life back (albeit with even less work than before) and a normal day-to-day routine and purpose again. Plus I'll have got to know the area and where everything is before the real move. I haven't really met any neighbours yet, apart from the chap we're buying from. The postie who accosted me wasn't my own, but the one in the next village. I was going sir crazy living with MIL. 

Oh well. dog-feeding time.

Emma, xxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Not just your family - brown and orange was very cool. All that stuff seems to be "retro" now, and therefore cool again, but I still think it looks hideous - of course I didn't at the time. Pink and purple was another winning combination! I had a lovely pair of purple cords, pink shirt (big sleeves) and a crocheted purple long sleeveless tunic/waistcoat thingy. Was I groovy or what? Oh, and did my hair up in a bun with two ringlets hanging down. Lovely!


Congratulations on becoming wireless! Have you gone all the way and got a wireless keyboard and mouse? I know what you mean about the nests of wires elsewhere though! My wireless is still somewhat intermittant, it cuts out for a couple of seconds every now and then, but I think it is to do with Norton, which came back with my laptop - I'd like to uninstall it, but that seems to be impossible. 

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

What a beautiful sunny day. I'm having a lovely lazy morning. Dh has taken the dogs out for a long walk to give me a break. I'm going to pop out soon and try to find a garden centre so that I can fill some tubs with seasonal plants/flowers. when we come to move we can just pop them over the fence.  

Polly - I'm pretty sure that my mouse and keyboard aren't wireless.  I am trying to picture you in your 1970s pink/purple outfit and hairdo, but it is proving impossible. 

Hope everyone else is OK. have a lovely weekend,
Emma, xxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Emma - What a nice DH! My garden (which is all pots) is a right mess, and I keep thinking it's time to do something about it, even if it's to take last years dead stuff out! Let me know what you find for your tubs, it might inspire me.

OK, the easy way to see if your keyboard is wireless is to have a look. Is there a wire leading from it that plugs into the computer? If yes, you're not wireless, if no, then either you are wireless or you'll find you can't type!     If you need any more technical advice, just ask!  

Just going to have a cup of tea and then tackle household paperwork. Yuk. But we have just had a lazy morning in bed and been shopping - went to get DSS a birthday present, and I got more than he did!  . Did Waitrose as well and had lunch out. So if I get the decks cleared of filing and cheque writing, I can sew all day tomorrow. Making a light green linen jacket - I think it will be very nice if I ever finish it. Mind you, if I didn't dither about all week, I would have had the paper work done.  

Got a whole pack of stuff from the other clinic today. They ask loads of questions and want loads of tests done. Made me think - we are assuming that our "only" problem is low sperm and old eggs, but there could be other stuff going on...I think I'll ring current clinic next week and ask them if they know anything about my tubes (I had a hysteroscopy, don't know if that told them anything).

Anyway, must get on.

Hope everyone is enjoying the sunny day (bitter wind though)

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

I didn't find any plants, I'm afraid. In fact, I couldn't even find the garden centre.  Dh's directions went in one ear and out the other. I did have a nice drive around the countryside though. Perhapsm I'll have more luck at the farmers market tomorrow. 

Polly  - how is the jacket going? Isn't it a bit cold for linen at the moment?
It is definitely a good idea to talk to your current clinic about your tubes etc.

I hope everyone is OK. You're all very quiet....

Emma, xxxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

It might be a bit cold for linen at the mo, but maybe not by the time I finish it!  . It's really for an office/interview/consulting jacket to be smart in. So warmth isn't the prime concern. But the wind today would certainly make one feel like making something warm  .

Were you going to Ayletts or somewhere else? You are probably right about the market though - and that really nice market town near you does plants in the market, but not sure what day.

Take care

P  lly (who is still doing no work   what am I like)


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I want to marry my GP. He has given me anti-sickness pills and THEY WORK!!!!  I couldn't get out of bed on Thursday and couldn't face water never mind food so it was desperate measures and i phoned the GP who prescribed cyclizine which he said is totally safe to take during pregnancy. I feel like I am back in the land of the living now- sorry for being such a moan everyone   Now that Im (almost) back to my old self Ill be less anti-social.

dd xxoo


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Sounds like we're all having a pleasant weekend. I've been true to my word and been taking it alot easier. Even went to bed yesterday afternoon for a lie down  

Not impressed however that I was awake at 7am on a Sunday   and more to the point one of my last Sundays where I don't have to get out of bed. Is this my body preparing me for what's to come  

DH is home today -   So we're going shopping, having lunch somwhere together and the hopefully will curl up on the sofas with the papers and have a snooze before we head to a wedding reception this evening. 

Deedee - fantastic to hear that you've found a wonder drug that is making you feel much better. You've really had the morning sickness bad, poor love. I thought at the time that I was dealt a rough hand, but mine only lasted a couple of weeks and it wan't anywhere near as bad as you've had to put up with. 

Well, the only way is up now hun. So knock those pills back and start enjoying it all 


Polly - Hope you've managed to get all your chores done. I tend to take our household papers to work with me to sort out. I have far much more time there to get it done  

Emma - Congrats on sorting out the wireless connection! And how lovely of your DH to take the doggies out to give you some peace!

Donna, Claire - Morning!

Right, best go get dressed. We have visitors due in 10 minutes!


oooh P.S - The MG is gone!


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Morning!

Deedee - poor thing. I'm glad you have got a solution to your sickness. Take it easy.

Well, another paperwork day today   Annie, I used to do that too - take household paperwork to work. it's so much easier to deal with effectively. I've been negotiating with s'o for some studio/office space, and might hear tomorrow how that is going. It's a bit of a gamble in the sense that I don't know if it will pay for itself, but it must be more effective than constantly messing around at home, neither getting the value of a day off or of a day working. I might get my act together and do some marketing, without which I will never get any work!

Have you got your life so planned that there are no more Sunday lie-ins between now and baby arriving? Whew!

So glad the MG has gone - was it worth getting it fixed first?


Must get on....if you see me on here again before 6, give me a good  

Love
P  lly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Deedee - I'm so glad that you're feeling better. It sounds like you've had it really bad, but that is supposed to be a good thing - a sign of a strong healthy baby. Are you enjoying food again now?

Annie - your day with dh sounds lovely. I can't sleep late anymore, either. I've been waking up at 6 or before everyday for the past few weeks.

Polly - How's the paperwork going?  
I still haven't found any plants. The farmers market was great for vegetables, but not so good for plants other than those multi-coloured primroses you get on roundabouts. I shall go to Ayletts after all, as I'll be driving by there later in the week. I assumed that there'd be a big garden centre somewhere round here, but I haven't spotted one yet. I was looking for one near Harlington yesterday, but took a wrong turn (actually several). I could try the normal market, as you suggest, but I can't park near enough; I am really starting to struggle with walking and carrying things.

Claire, Donna - hope you are both OK and enjoying your weekends. 

Bye for now,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Deedee glad your feeling better, I never knew there was a drug you could take, I'll have to bear that in mind if i get pregnant although hopefully I wont get m/s glad your feel like your old self now.
Is scan next week or week after?

I am only working 3 and a half days next week, yippeee! as I have friday off and the following monday. going to vist my aunt in Bexhill and hopefully going to hospital on monday for my CD3 scan and to collect clomid as AF is due on saturday! however, although I promissed not to get drawn inot the dreaded 2ww becuase we weren't actually trying and only had 's' once, I am afraid I have failed!
My boobs are most definatly bigger, at first I though they were an odd shape and a bit bigger but thought it was probably my imagination as it was 2ww but then the seemed bigger so i asked DH who though they were bigger but I still thought that prehaps we were imagining it but then today I had to adjust my bra because it wasn't comfortable or fitting properly? very odd and of course now I am thinking of all sorts of things.
Had slight af twinges today the kind that don't really hurt and you think you may be imagining them but then over teh next week they increase till af arrives so maybe I wont be that lucky to have concieved naturally just before starting iui again.

Had acupunture again yesterday which was fab, had an hour session followed by a 10-15min body and head massage. bliss! it really knocks we sidwards after though I'm in a world of my own.
Annie can I ask where you have the needles.
I have 1 in teh top of my head, 1 in my forehead, 2 in my ear, 1 in my chest, 3 in my tummy arounf womb and overy area I think, 2 in my calf on my right leg and 2 in my thigh in the left leg I think that is all of them but she puts them in so quick its hard to tell. she then puts a warm heater over my tummy to warm my womb as thats meant to be better for concieving.

I didn't have any more pills this time as I still have a weeks supply left but next time they want me to try tea as well as the tablets thing is the tea will cost £30 for the week and it will satrt getting a bit to expensive so think I'll opt out of the tea and stick to the tablets.

Last week my blood preassure was 90/60 which is low but I wasn't surprised as always have low bp but this week it was 100/60 and she thinks it may be normal by next week so we'll see.

Hello, claire, Emma and Polly hope you are all well.
Polly have you finished all your paper work?
Emma its nice to hear you sounding so happy in your new home

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

I hope you all had a lovely weekend.

Donna - your accupuncture sounds absolute bliss!

Annie - how was the wedding reception?

Polly - did you get all your paperwork sorted out?

Deedee - are the tablets still working?

Claire - hope you had a lovely weekend. It sounded like you were going to be very busy.

I'm off to the hospital in Stevenage this morning for a routine blood test (iron levels etc). I fear it is one of those sitting around for hours waiting for your number to turn up experiences. I'm going to take a good book.

Bye for now,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning All...or is it still middle of the night. Feels like it  

I am soooo tired. I actually can't remember now when I had a decent nights snooze. Sorry, I don't mean to complain. I know it's all for a good cause, just finding it a bit tough with a full weeks work is all. I'll suck it up now and stop whining!

The wedding reception was alright. Pleasant enough evening out, but nothing to rant about.

Donna - I am so pleased that accupuncture is going well. I had my needles placed in my calves and wrists that were left in for 20 minutes. Then I had a series of quick needles in my feet. I also used to have the "moxa" (warm heat) on my tummy to warm the womb. How lush is the smell of that stuff! 
I can see what you're saying about the tea, tablets and treatment all getting a bit expensive. I'm sure the needles alone are enough to get things going nicely. I find accupuncture so incredibly relaxing and it's true, you do zone out to another world!
Sounds to me like it's doing you the world of good just having a bit of "me" time. 


Polly - I think we did the right thing getting the MG fixed first. If DH had pulled up at the dealership with it making that evil noise they would have noticed it straight away. Just to have it gone is worth every penny. I shall miss it when the weather perks up for sure, but as we suffer more naff weather than good in this country, it was very rare the top came down anyway.

Emma - Best of luck at the hospital later. I had to do my bloods a couple of weeks ago and I bruised quite badly. Results came back fine though! I keep forgetting to mention that they found sugar in my urine at my last Madwife check up. She didn't seem too worried about it at this stage. If, when I go back in 3 weeks it's the same again then they'll send me for a blood test for gestational diabetes. 
Maybe I should really consider cutting down on the amount of cakes and chocolate I'm getting through! 

Deedee/Claire - Morning!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

You're all very quiet today. 

Annie - I've been using some special peesticks that the midwife gave me since Friday and so far no glucose has shown up at all. I've cut down on my sugar intake since then, but I haven't given up sugar by any stretch of the imagination. On the morning that I saw her (and got a positive reading) I had eaten 3 slices of toast with jam and chocolate spread, so that may have played a part. I'll have bran flakes or something similar before I see her again. Having said that, I'm off to bake some cakes now. 

The hospital was fine, but I won't get the results for a week or so. There was supposed to be a 3 hour wait, but they saw me after one hour so I can't complain. Perhaps they felt sorry for me. 

I've got an ante-natal class again tonight. I'm not looking forward to it one bit but feel I ought to go. I just hope that the other lady who came without a husband last week makes it too (dh can't get back from work that early) and there isn't too much role-playing and group bonding - my idea of hell. 

Hope everyone is OK,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

It is quiet on here today.

An hour wait isn't so bad at the hospital, not if you'd prepared yourself for 3!

I'm not doing so bad on cutting out the sugar today. Still had my daily hot chocolate from Starbucks, but swapped an afternoon bar of cocoa based something for some raspberries. It's just not the same  

Have fun at ante natal tonight   We're doing ours all in one day on Saturday 18th March. Hope there's no role playing involved for us. DH would curl up in a ball in the corner! 

I'm going to try and bake cakes when I get my new oven, in my new extension that seems a bit of a distant dream at the moment! Then again I keep saying I'm going to do alot of things in my new home and let's face it... it ain't gonna happen


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - when will the building work start now? Before or after Baby Ruddle is scheduled to make an appearance?

I didn't make anything very special  - just cupcakes with chocolate on top. I'm just waiting for the chocolate to set before I test them.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Well, seems like we have decided on a builder. Just waiting to see if he'll knock a few more pennies off, but we know he's the one anyway!

If negotiations go well this evening and we all agree then work should start in about 3 weeks time. We should be at home for the first 6 weeks whilst they build the outside of the new part of the house. This is of course relying on the British weather being kind, so might be a bit longer. At that point I could be around the 38 weeks mark and that's when we move to my Grandads and the builders knock out every wall of my house and rebuild it!!! Looks like I'll be out for about 8-10 weeks.

Worst part is my Grandad does not have internet connection  I shall find a way to keep in touch though. Plenty of friends that have the internet!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Emma, thats good about your gulcose hope it stays that way. hope all blood tests were ok today to.

Annie, all that building work and a new baby what a lot you will have on your plate! hope you can keep in contact we will want to hear all about the birth and how you are getting on.

You must all tell us when your labour starts, I know that seems far off for you Deedee but it will soon come round. 

Annie I really do enjoy acupunture don't think I mentioned I have a needle in my wirst to, I also have quick needles in my back then massage. I had a heat thing on the inside of my knee this time aswell as the heat lamp thing over my tummy! hope it all works and gets me pregnant.

AF due on saturday, very frightened and a bit excited I guess!

Claire, Deedee and Polly how are you all?

Donna xx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi all

Just a quick post to stop us falling off the end of the page  .

Emma, glad you didn't have to wait too long at the hospital.

Annie - did you employ your builder last night?

Donna - this acupuncture is really doing you good, you sound so much more relaxed - can only be a positive thing.

Deedee, Claire -hi!

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Annie - you will have to arrange an internet connection for when you stay at your grandparents.  They could keep it afterwards as a thank you present from you.

Donna - it is great to hear you sounding so positive. 

Polly, Claire, Deedee -  

Antenatal class last night was just awful, and I'm not going to any more. The quiet/normal people from the first week had all dropped by the wayside, leaving the loud and scarily organised and competively knowledgeable ones. There was lots of role-playing and group discussions about pointless things (eg how do you think you will feel at different stages of labour - how the h**l should I know as I've never done it before). I just want a midwife to tell me what to expect and what to do when. I came away feeling thoroughly panicked and very tearful and couldn't sleep at all last night. I'm OK now though, and feel a bit silly for over-reacting. After an afternoon nap and a good nights' sleep I'll be fine.

Bye for now,
Emma, xxx
p.s weren't we supposed to have snow today? There's none here....


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi everyone,

It's blowing a real blizzard here today, definately a day for staying indoors. Just a quick sickness update- the tabs are still working although I still get the odd wave of nausea it's nothing like it was, thank goodness.  Tiredness is starting to kick in now though! i hope I don't become one big moan for the next 6 months- you all have permission to ban me from this site if I do, ok

Emma-I think you may be giving Nigella Lawson a run for her money as the role of ultimate domestic goddess, with all your baking and gardening you put me to shame! Choc cupcakes sound delicious- I wish i could try one!!!

Annie- I don't envy you with all that building work upheaval at the best of times never mind with bubs on the way. You must stay in touch with us although that could be the last thing on your mind!

Donna- The acupuncture sounds wonderful. Don't worry about the money- as long as you are feeling the benefits- ENJOY!

Claire and Polly- Hi!  

I've got my first scan on Friday morning at 9:30am. Am excited but nervous aswell. I'll definately be on to let you all know how it went.

Last weekend was taken up looking at kitchens and bathrooms which was exciting, hopefully we'll be moving in around the middle of May.

It's also countdown time to our holiday at Easter.   We're going to California for 2 weeks and Im now really starting to look forward to it. Hopefully I'll be feeling a lot better by then as I'll be around 15 weeks by that stage. We fly to San Francisco and hope to do LA, Vegas and San Diego as well as any other nice places in between. Anybody done a trip like this before?

Well, the ironing beckons, I'd better go.

luv dd xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Deedee - I am soooo envious of you. I can't believe you are off to California. DH & I did Las Vegas & San Francisco on our honeymoon and we loved it there. If I can help you with anything,ask away.
Really pleased to hear you're feeling alot better. I can't wait to hear from you on Friday about the scan! 
I know I'm completely nuts to be doing this extension, but it has to be done at some point! In at the deep end I guess! 
Of course I will keep in touch with everyone. Try and keep me away! The Out Laws have got a PC I can use when they're not looking!

Emma - That is completely horrendous that the ante natal classes are run in that way. What blinkin use is role playing?!?! Like you said, you just want to be told the essentials - what to do when labour starts, who to call, where to go. I would feel the exact same way as you did last night. Is your Madwife any good? Can you talk to her about how naff the class was and ask her all the questions that need answering?
Otherwise, I've got mine in 3 weeks time. I'll pass on all the info I get!!!

Polly - We did indeed give the builder the go ahead last night. Next step is to meet him again with his plumber and electrician to discuss what's needed in that dept and what can go where. Then we need to add a few more bits on to the quote that we suddenly realised we need! 
Work should be starting the 2nd or 3rd week in March

This could be it girls... hold on! It's about to get messy with me again! Permission to evict me from the vag team if I wind you up with talk of lazy builders, tile choices and colour schemes


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Emma - what is the alternative to going to ante-natal classes? I know that my neighbour didn't go to hers, and seemed to get through it ok. At least, that's what she told me. The important thing is to get the information that you need.

BTW it's   here! And getting a bit chilly. 

Annie - well done on organising the builder. But we need you to stay on line so we can discuss tile colour etc!!

Oh, stopped snowing again.

Love
P  lly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

I'm going to start sending pm's to everyone and asking for opinions


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

What about a blog with daily updates and dilemnas? 

Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

oooh now you're talking Polly. I'd need to do a bit of swatting up on how to do one... saying that though one of my good friends did a blog when she was on her honeymoon. I shall ask her!


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Now what would people write about in a honeymoon blog   Must have been interesting reading!

Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Sorry call me stupid but what is a blog? 

Deedee glad your feeling better. I know what your saying about acupuncture and money but I really can't spend money I don't have.

Emma sorry about your ante-natal class experience, talk to your midwife maybe there is another one you could attend?

Annie I'm buckled up and ready for the ride, waiting for my pm now  

so we're gonna have building moans from Annie, sickness and tirdness from Deedee (hopefully not for to much longer, your start blooming soon honest) and hormonal rants from me and polly ones the drugs kick in and of course 2ww symptoms! what a bunch we are   Emma and claire care to add your forthcoming moans to the list.....................................  

Feeling very AFish today and have thick cm (sorry tmi) so thinking AF may come before sat! dull tummy ache to!

Deedee can't wait to hear all about your scan, I will log on on friday evening once we reach my aunts.

Annie what happened to your 3d scan? couldn't you pm the picture or did you just not pm me? only kidding  

must go and eat some pancakes now.
uuummmm with choc spread and bananas 

bye for now

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Donna - I did try to pm everyone the pictures, but I couldn't figure out how  

I'll have a go again tonight, but don't be surprised if all you get is a blank page


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Sorry for moaning yesterday. I feel much better today after a good nights' sleep. I think that I can manage just fine without ante-natal classes. I'm sure all the information I need is right there in the pregnancy books, and it probably all goes out of the window when you're in labour anyway. There's not really much point saying anything to my midwife as she is one of a gang of 4 who run the classes and anything to do with ante-natal/post-natal care in the area.

Annie - I just saw the picture of Baby Ruddle. It is *amazing.* Wow! How does it fel to have an idea of what she looks like?
I for one am happy to talk colour schemes, tiles etc. I'll probably be boring you all with much of the same when we move too. 

Deedee - California sounds fantastic. I'm sure you'll feel fine, maybe even blooming by then. My GP assured me that the nausea would go by week 14, and she was absolutely right even to the day. I just woke up and felt normal again. Fingers crossed that it will be the same for you.

Donna - pancakes sound good. 

Polly - hello! Are you getting more work done this week?

Claire - you're very quiet. Hope verything is Ok.

Have a good morning,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Emma - Glad you're feeling alot better about things today. I think you're right anyway. All the books are very detailed these days and give you a good insight into what to expect, but when it actually happens you just do as you're told my the Madwives!

If you got the picture of Baby Ruddle then there's a good chance Polly & Donna did too. Well I never! I'm not a complete techno looser after all! 

Deedee- I couldn't find your e-mail address. Let me know what it is if you wanted me to send the piccie to you aswell. 

Claire -  Let me know if you wanted it aswell

I don't think it was very clear to be honest. I've had friends who have had much better ones. I couldn't see who she looks like. It took me a while just to make out her features!


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Just posting to stop us dropping off the page.

Where are all the vag team today


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

WORKING!!!!!    

Actually just off to buy up the contents of Holland & Barrett.  

Baby Ruddle came through just fine. Gorgeous!

Speak later

P  lly


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Yep, got some work done today. Also went into my office - even though it is not my day, but one day a week isn't cutting it at the mo. Only went for a few hours, and will be in tomorrow as well. 

Spent a fortune on supplements today, we've slipped a bit recently, and I want to give it the best we can next month, obviously. I'm wondering about going back for some reflexology...

Anyway, off to watch Corrie (is that OK, Annie?   )

Love
P  lly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

aaawww Polly - you make me sound like a right old   or  

I'm not, honest    

Was just enjoying some good old debate.....  never again


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Hope you are all well.

No excitement here. I've been having a mad cleaning, tidying, cooking kind of morning. 

Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Emma - how fab does your morning sound! I've been sat at my desk twiddling my thumbs. Haven't got alot on at the mo -which is fine by me


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

morning! 

all that by 11.00, Emma! What have u been cooking?

I'm working away here, but just to about 4, as i have an Important Dinner to go to this evening. Lots of network ing, hopefully!

DH has to tape Project Catwalk for me, I'm gutted I can't see it in real time...I've got so into it...

Anyway, don't work too hard!

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

Polly - hope the dinner goes well, and the food is good too.

Annie - are you kidding? Cleaning isn't my idea of fun. I moved on to ironing after that, just to round the morning off properly. 
I made a beef and mushroom casserole for later. I can't say that I really fancy it one bit, but it'll be that or starve. I'd much rather have a heap of hot cross buns. 

I'm off to find the post office parcel collection place now. This will be my 3rd attempt to find it.  Then I'm going to a Blooming Marvellous shopping event - 15% off everything, so it seems as good a time as any to buy some bits and bobs. knowing me I'll come back with books and DVDs for me and nothing useful. 

Bye for now,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Afternoon!

Still scratching around for things to do   but these days are rare so I'm making the most of it.

Emma- We haven't got anything like a Blooming Marvelous near me. Hope you have a fab time treating yourself to the sale! 
I wasn't kidding about the cleaning. I absolutely love it! I even bring my cleaning gear into work and clean everyones desks, phones, In Tray's - you name it. 
I like to see everything shiny and dust free! If there was more money in cleaning it would have been my chosen career path!

Polly - Good luck with hob nobbing tonight! Hope they serve up something yummy to keep you well fuelled for all that smiling, fake laughter and constant nodding  

Claire - Is everything alright? You've been gone a while?

Donna & Deedee - Hello!


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Polly- hope the dinner goes well.

Annie- I could use your services over here at the mo as my housekeeping has gone to pot. Looks like I'll have to get my marigolds out at the weekend 

I treated myself to a new top from Next today because Im starting to feel better . Also bought a swimsuit as Im going to start swimming as my Body Combat class is now out the window (Im full of good intentions!)

I haven't had to take any of the sickie pills today so hopefully it's starting to ease now.  DH and I are going to out for a meal on Sat night as we have been housebound for weeks. Im looking forward to actually enjoying food and getting myself tarted up. It'll be nice to get out of my trackie bottoms and get some make up on my pale and pasty face 

Really excited about tomorrow but nervous aswell. I'll check in here as soon as I can.

luv dd xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

A reasonably successful afternoon. I actually managed to find the collection office but the parcel was dull and for dh not me.  I bought some baby stuff too - a growbag (sleeping bag/duvet thing), play mat, and a reasonably acceptable breastfeeding t-shirt (most of them are just awful).

Deedee - good luck with the scan tomorrow. I'm sure everything will be just fine. It will probably be one of the most nerve-wracking things you have to go through though.  I'm glad you're able to face food again. Can you still fit into your normal clothes?

Annie, Claire, Polly, Donna - hello!

I'm off to watch Masterchef now - I love it. 

Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi all,

Yeah I am off work now till tuesday and it feels fantastic.

I haven't got a piccie of baby ruddle   but think thats becuase you have my old email address. did you send it to may aol one? if you did I'll pm you my new one.

Deedee best of luck for tommorrow, I am very excited for you.

I am still dreading starting IUI again I thought by the time I got this close I may feel different  

Emma, sounds like you had a good shopping trip, see you'll have all you need in time.

Polly, when are you starting tx again? hope you have a nice time tonight and make some good contacts.

Claire how are you?

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Donna - I am so sorry. I think I did send it to your old e-mail address. Can you pm me your new one and I'll try again when I get home tonight.
It's understandable that you feel some dread towards starting IUI again. It's one hell of an emotional rollercoaster you're about to start. We're here for you though Donna, anytime. We'll get you through to that BFP! 

Emma- I'm glad you had a successful day yesterday. Did I mention to you before that H&M have got some acceptable looking nursing t-shirts? I'm going to look at buying some tomorrow.

Deedee - I know exactly what you mean about looking forward to putting some slap on and feeling a bit more like you old self. I looked bloody awful for weeks.  I hope you and DH have a fabulous time.

Best of luck with your scan - can't wait to hear all about it


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Donna - I hope you are enjoying your time off. Did you say you were going away for the weekend? I hope you have a lovely time. You certainly deserve a good break.
It is not in the least surprising that you are nervous about starting IUI again. We'll all be here for you (and Polly).

How is everyone else this morning? Are you all doing lots of exciting things this weekend - Annie, you're bound to have an action-packed weekend.

I'm spending today waiting in for oil to be delivered  - a new experience for me (we don't have gas out here). The chappie couldn't even guarantee that they'd be able to come today if the weather gets worse. In fact it is beautifully clear and sunny here, but just a few miles away there is dense fog and snow. Most odd. Although I love staying at home, I hate knowing that I can't go out even if I wanted to. In fact i couldn't go anywhere anyway as dh has taken my car keys with him to work. 

Tomorrow I'm going back to St Albans with dh. He's going to the dentist but I'm going shopping. On Sunday MIL is coming for the day, and SIL and her children are coming over in the afternoon. I feel really mean not inviting them all for lunch but this house is just too small and we only have 3 chairs. It is MIL's birthday so we'll be having a bit of a tea party. It is just an excuse for me to buy an M&S birthday cake - one of my favourite foods. 

Bye for now,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Afternoon Everyone  

Well, I'm about to throw the towel in on this extension idea. It's just spiralling out of control and now I'm feeling this builder is squeezing us for every penny he can. DH just called me and told me how much he has quoted for the new kitchen and to fit it. The kitchen itself made my eyes water but I can understand why it would cost that much. It's a heck of alot of units, all new appliances and nice worktops.

However - I am physically shaking with rage at how much he has said it will cost to fit. Granted - I have never fitted a new kitchen before so I have no idea what it costs, but it just seems such a phenomenal amount for banging in a few units, which by the way are ready made and simply need putting in.

I am going to try and stay calm until his revised quote comes through the door, which will include all this kitchen business and lots of other extras we've asked for and then go from there. I guess at the moment I'm feeling really out of control over the cost and have got no idea where it's going to finally stop. It seems once I get a figure in my head, something else comes along to bump it up yet again.

I need to seriously calm down. I'm getting anxiety aches in my arm and can feel my heart racing! 

I knew this wasn't going to be easy, but dear lord! 

Sorry   - that was so me me me. I just had to get it off my chest.

Emma - Your weekend sounds lovely and I hope you have a great time with your Out Laws. Make sure you have a good splurge whilst DH is with the dentist!

Me? - well a friend of mine who lives in Leeds is coming to stay with me. My DH is working all weekend and her partner is going away. I'm hoping for something nice and relaxing. I'm tempted to book us in to the local spa for the day! How contradictory does that sound? Moaning about money on one hand and splurging on spas on the other   I need to do something to chill out though!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Oh Annie, take some deep breaths.........

I seem to remember from when we had our old kitchen done (4.5 years ago, I think) that the actual fitting cost a lot more than the units. Approx 30% of the total was the units etc and the rest was the fitting. It took them about 2 weeks to do it, and they worked really hard, so I did come to appreciate how the cost mounted up. My kitchen wasn't very big either.
Have they given you a breakdown of the costs to give an idea of how they came up with the final figure? If you've not committed yourself to using him, why not get some other quotes from someone else?

I know it is easier said than done, but try not to worry about it. You need to concentrate on little Baby Ruddle, so why not let the worrying about the extension lie with dh? She needs you to stay happy and calm.

The spa sounds like a wonderful way to relax and chill out. In the meantime, eat lots of chocolate. 

Emma, xxxx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Well I haven't been making all this up- I AM pg and have the evidence to prove it. I was right in thinking I am 2 weeks behind what I should be (if u know what I mean) so about 9 1/2 weeks now as they can tell by measuring. It was amazing seeing what is inside me and it looked like he/she was doing back flips in there.  Everything seemed to go smoothly and Im booked in for 20 wk scan on 22nd May (just after we move!)
We are still keeping mum as we feel its still a little early to tell everyone, although it is really hard having to keep such a big secret. We are going to (try to) hold off for 2 more weeks before making an announcement.

Emma and Annie- at what stage did you make your announcements? Do you think it is too early at 10weeks?

Annie- From personal experience I would DEFINATELY shop around for a few quotes before making a decision. An honest tradesman is hard to come by. We got a quote of £2,600 to tile an ensuite bathroom and replace toilet, sink and shower.  We ended up getting the work done (very professionally) for less than a third of that price!!!
Try not to get too annoyed about it all- Emma is right, leave all the worry to DH.
Also I would definately do the spa day- money well spent if u ask me.

Emma-Hope your oil has arrived by now and you are not too bored at home on your own. You sound like you have a nice weekend planned- enjoy!

Hi Polly, Donna and Claire 

Tonight we are making steak and chips (yum), tomorrow Im going to my gym to try out the yoga class as I need to start getting some exercise. Im also still forking out gym membership so I might as well make use of it. Tomorrow night we are heading out for a meal and on Sun DH is playing football and Im going to find the nearest swimming pool and blind everybody with my white flesh.

bye for now

DD xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Deedee - what wonderful news about your scan. It is such a relief to see a real live baby (well, a bean-shaped blob anyway) in there isn't it. Are you on  ?

We told MIL at 10 weeks. This was mainly because we were staying with her and going out for dinner, and she would have thought it really odd that I wasn't drinking, and she wanted dh to drive us there in her car (which I'm not insured for) and him to be the non-drinker. We also told SIL at the same time. I figured that if anyything went wrong then they were the people I'd want to know and to whom I'd look for emotional support. We didn't tell my parents for another couple of weeks, because I knew I'd be seeing them and wanted to do it in person (plus I'm not that close to them anyway). Dh, on the other hand, couldn't stop telling work colleagues, friends etc, but I wasn't too bothered as it was only people I would never meet and he was too excited to keep it to himself.

If you want to tell people, then go for it!

I really want steak and chips now. It is toad in the hole for us tonight.

bye for now,
Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Deedee that is fantastic about your scan you must be over the moon, DH and I have discussed telling people - even though I am not pregnant yet! but I think tell the people you would turn to and tell IF something did go wrong. I think 10 weeks is fine you've seen your little bean now and all is fine so try and relax and enjoy it now.
Will you find out the sex at your next scan?

Annie, please try not to stress about the extension but I know thats easier said than done. Its going to be a stressfull time as it is without getting worked up before its strated. Definately go and pamper yourself at the spa tommorrow.

Hello Emma I'm am shocked you are 30wks pregnant its going so fast.

Hello claire and Polly how are you both?

Yes I have gone away for the weekend. I am at my aunts in Bexhill, the new car got us here safe and sound thankfully! so its past its first test! hope it gets us back again 
Having my hair chopped off tommorrw, hasn't been cut in ages so needs a good chop, may gte my bails done too but not sure yet.

got to go chinese here now

Talk soon Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening!

A much calmer Annie has returned! It's amazing what can change and happen in just a few hours. So...

* - DH picked me up at lunchtime and we went back to the kitchen supplier. I found a different kitchen that I'm still really happy with, but brings down the cost a bit. 
I also talked to the planner about changing a few things around and the cost of the fitting should also reduce nicely.
I didn't know at the time that the price quoted also includes all my new appliances - softens the blow alot more! 
So problems there looking a bit brighter.

* - On my way back to work I had a phone call from my friend who was coming down from Leeds to visit. She was involved in a nasty car accident this morning and won't be coming to stay after all. I'm gutted she can't make it, but totally understand of course. She's very shaken up and is suffering with pains in her neck and back. 

* - I was back at my desk just one hour when DH called to say he'd managed to lock himself out of the house, leaving the car keys in there and the car window wide open. Couldn't get in the house, couldn't use the car, couldn't leave the car.
I therefore had to leave work 2 hours early, (much to everyones disgust) to go and resuce DH. Quite nice finishing work at 3pm though  

oooh - and during that hour back at the office I booked myself in for a facial tomorrow afternoon  

* - Spent my free afternoon visiting my friend that recently had a baby and spent the whole time chewing her ear off about my troubles. Shame on me  

* - Now collapsed on the sofa feeling absolutely drained... what a day  


Deedee - That is fantastic news that your scan went well. You must be absolutely buzzing! We told our parents pretty much straight away for the same reason Emma gave - that we'd want them to know whatever the outcome.
Friends and other family we didn't start telling until 10 weeks +. Just go with the flow hun and do whatever feels right for you. 


Emma - Thank-You for your calming words this afternoon and apologies once again for having a rant   I have a habit of spitting chips on here and then taking it all back a few hours later once I've calmed down.


Just to get on the "what's for dinner" bandwagon. I've got *******, roasties and sweetcorn .Shocking for a Friday night. Where's the take away?!?!

Have a pleasant evening everyone xxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi all

Deedee - great about the scan, it must be fantastic to see the bean!

Annie - glad you feel better about the kitchen - I think it's great that we can all have a good rant and moan on here about stuff! Were you busier today at work - isn't that the way it goes, things don't happen at the best times! Poor DH, I bet he felt a right  .  . Enjoy your facial...

Emma - did your oil arrive? It has been a lovely day, although started off a bit grey and threatening.

Donna - good luck with the treatment! I have just o'd, (at the right time, nice temp shift, thank goodness) so if all the   hasn't worked (really well timed this month, don't know what's been put in DH's tea   ) we will start again in just over 2 weeks. BTW, you asked about a blog - it's a kind of online diary or journal, you probably have already, but type it in google and you will get a lot of sites where you can set one up or look at other people's. It stands for web-log, which I supppose says it all! Anyway, definitely get your nails done - go for it girl!

Claire - are you ok?

The do last night was really good in lots of ways, and well organised, nice food and no expense spared! But there was a constant kind of music with a heavy beat that went on all the time, which made conversation difficult for cloth-ears like me.   

But it was a long evening, and over an hour driving back, so I am a bit tired today, as is DH as he waited up for me, bless. Got up quite late today and just did errands - including returning my contract for the work that I have been doing. It arrived yesterday and I had to get it back today to have any chance of being paid at the end of the month for what i have done so far.  Somewhat irritated by the fact that the whole thing has been so vague about what my contract would say, so I have been doing one day a week, and that hasn't been the best for the job that I am doing. It seems that I have been contracted to do 9 days and it didn't matter how I did them. So it would have been better to have done three weeks of three days really. The people I am working to directly don't seem to have a clue how to organise things - one says that they will extend the contract and the other that they have no control over spending. Grrr. And then it is all scramble to get all the paperwork done and back into the actual hands of the payroll in order to get paid.  

Did grocery shopping as well, as we have DSS and DSD coming for lunch tomorrow. DH wants chocolate fondue for pud!    and couldn't find any Green & Black milk choc today.  . 
DH is making dinner: pasta and a bottle of wine, yum - no sweetcorn - bleugh, bleugh, yuk, yuk, yuk,   - thank goodness!  . And then we are just snuggling up by the fire. Bliss!  .

Take care all
Love
Polly

Sorry - just re-read and realised that this is a bit rambly, but it'll have to do


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

Annie - I'm glad that you are feeling happier/calmer. Blame it all on hormones.  What a shame about your friend; I hope she'll be OK.

Donna - so you got the new car after all. How fantastic! I hope you are enjoying it. How is your hair now?

Polly - I do know where you mean in Hitchin.  Shame about the chocolate. Did you try Waitrose? I bought some in there yesterday morning. BTW have you tried the Maya Gold one - delicious. 
Glad the dinner went well.

I've been shopping this morning, but only bought a map. At least I shouldn't get lost so much now. Dh bought lots of odd foodstuffs - he can get a bit carried away. Looks like we'll be eating something made of olives, squid and anchovies for dinner.

Enjoy the rest of the day.

Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Afternoon All

Polly - I know what event you were at the other night now! I bet you had a fabulous evening darling   My big big Boss is the loveliest chap so I know you were in good company. I have alot of respect for him, he's a clever guy  
Lucky you with all the boudoir activity   It's great that you've been able to time it all nicely and seen postive results in your temping. As always I shall do a special jig for you and keep everything crossed that i physically can  

Emma - I need to come and take you for some shopping lessons! I went out with a friend of mine this morning for a "few bits" and she ended up buying all sorts! I could certainly help you make advances on a map   But hey, as long as you enjoyed yourself and the time you spent with DH, that's all that matters.

Well, apart from melting my friends credit card for her this morning I've been for my facial. Wow! - what a great idea that was. It was wonderful. I'm definitely going to be treating myself to one of those again. My skin feels gorgeous.

I'm just settling down to watch Batman Begins. I know - Batman?!?! Trust me though I saw it at the cinema and it was really well done this time. 

Then off to spend the evening with friends watching the Dancing on Ice Final. Did I mention that I took skating lessons for 7 years when I was a wee lass? I wasn't Torville & Dean standards by any means, but I did alright! 


Happy Saturday to you all. Chat soon xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home peeps

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,50545.new.html#new


----------

